# NGD - Yamaha Revstar 820CR



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

So I stopped into my local guitar shop for some Tele bits and wound up buying a new Yamaha Revstar 820CR instead...

The fit/finish is impeccable and the tone terrific; better than my last Les Paul. Sustain for days

The range seems to be very good value, and for those in the GTA, Kaos Music has a special buy going on a batch of them, with some really great prices - special thanks to Lou for setting it up just the way I like it


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Saw those locally, sort of a version of the old Yammy SG series


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Reviews have generally been positive, and very complimentary.

Handsome instrument. Use it in the best of health.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks cool. I'd drop the pickguard in a heart beat.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have a buddy who has played a guitar just like that for decades and could care less that other guitars exist at all. he likes it that much. good for you


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I really like the flat colour and overall vibe of that guitar! really cool!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Simple layout with a bit of style. I like how the pickguard is contoured in the shape of the body and the tone controls are not those cheap looking plastics you see on most guitars today. It also comes is a steel rust colour which is a dark red. (for Cheezyridr)


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

love the aesthetic of this fiddle. Been seeing some very cool versions on instagram.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome...I'd like to hear how you like it. May pick up the version with the bigsby at some point.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice shape. So seldom a new shape is a hit. This one is a hit. Spun off a classic as mentioned. 

Are they expensive?


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

MSRP is around ~$2400 CAD, but with the promo I paid just over $1100 including HST.

They have a couple of the RevStar 420s (one red, one blue), which are only $429 on special, and they're a ton of guitar for the money


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There is, or was a 420 for sale here locally on Kijiji for $400.
Unused apparently, won in a contest.

I like these a lot, great looking guitar, congrats!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks sharp, and my kind of control preference too. I've also always liked the trinity of tuning forks symbol.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Congrats on your new Yammy !!!! I'd love to try one of those out. I already favour the design.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

brokentoes said:


> Congrats on your new Yammy !!!! I'd love to try one of those out. I already favour the design.


Love it. The Revstar is definitely an homage to the Super Flighter with an SA-50 headstock...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool. Are these MIJ?


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Very cool. Are these MIJ?


They are made in Indonesia except for the top model (RSP20) which is MIJ.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I like it. I was under the assumption that these were gonna list for around a grand. Surprised about the $2400 price tag.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I played a Yamaha like that at cosmo. Couldn't belive the weight of it. 

It was $5k or $6k and was blinged out.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know how real the MSRP is -- it's something like US$1500 and I wonder if Yamaha's Canadian website just automatically adjusts based on exchange rate and market factors. I believe that these would normally sell at around $1500 CAD regardless of what list is, no different than some of the other major manufacturers. 

That said, the more I play it the more I think it was an awesome value. Have been running it dry into my Marshall 1974x in order to get a better sense of it and, well, no regrets!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice looking guitar! Reminds me of a Reverend Sensei.


----------

